# Sounds in buildings



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently installed 4 sounds in the buildings of my system using electronics from *Innovative Train Technology Products*_http://ittproducts.com/index.html_[/b]. I can say I am very pleased with how simple a process it was. One board went into a barn, another went into a Bar and the remaining two were combined in my Mine Complex (one playing continuously factory sounds and one with mine explosions set off by remote control AirWire Activiator.

I include here a video of the sounds:


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound added to a layout adds a nice touch.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the shacking of the camera with the blast .... that is a nice touch .... I have always liked ITTC sound ..... carried it in the store for years


----------

